# FMA Gathering in Phoenix last Sunday



## geezer (Oct 31, 2011)

I just got back from a great time at the fall _FMA Gathering in Phoenix_ this last Sunday. A guy from a group called Kada Anan set it up.... he's been organizing these get-togethers for about four years now. Anyway, pretty much the whole FMA community in the area showed up for a potluck feast, demos, and free workshops by several noted practioners including _Carlito Bonjoc_ of the Serrada system, _Marc Lawrence _of Modified Pangamut, _John Jocobo_ of Ilustrisimo/Swacomb, and _Mike Giron_ of Original Giron Escrima. Numerous local instructors were present as well, many enjoying the opportunity to "empty their cup" and taste a bit of other systems. I could only wish that this fellowship and comraderie happened more often in the martial arts! At any rate, the FMA are alive and well in the greater Phoenix area.... even if they are mostly "underground" and being taught in garages and city parks.


----------



## MilkManX (Jul 26, 2012)

That sounds great. 

I have recently become interested in Eskrima/Arnis.

Do you know anyone good to learn from in Tucson AZ?


----------



## geezer (Jul 28, 2012)

MilkManX said:


> I have recently become interested in Eskrima/Arnis. Do you know anyone good to learn from in Tucson AZ?



Sorry, I know of several good groups active here in Phoenix besides the ones I train with, but I don't know the folks teaching down in Tucson. I went on google and saw a few listings at least. Good luck in your search and let us know how things turn out.


----------



## geezer (Jul 29, 2012)

--Thought I would add this update, since this is an old thread recently revived by "MilkMan X". In spite of the number of successful FMA gatherings here in Phoenix put together by Mike and his Kada Anan group, FMA has remained virtually an underground art around here and I see no sign of that changing any time soon. In fact, I've closed my class and now teach only one student. My DTE instructor, "Chubbybutdangerous" (from this forum) who lives 30 miles away on the other side of town and has done the same thing. He now teaches private lessons only. Even the master of our system has scaled back, and other FMA groups I know are in pretty much the same situation. So, if you want good FMA, you may have to do a bit of digging or traveling to find what you want.


----------

